# Gillespie Field Airshow



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey folks, as I mentioned in some of my other posts, I'll be at the Gillespie Field Airshow CA April 28 - May 1. I'll also be at Mojave Airport starting Monday. I'll try to post some photos while on the road and get some answers for RG and Soren  This is a warbird rich enviorment, so those who live close to San Diego Ca should try to get there. I'll be the crewchief for an L-29 flight demo team called the "Thunderdelfins" check out the link! Come by and say hello! 8) 


http://www.thunderdelfins.com/


----------



## trackend (Apr 23, 2005)

Hope you have a great time Fly. Lots of pics please


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks track - if you gotta work for a living you might as well mix businees and pleasure!


----------



## trackend (Apr 23, 2005)

You Lucky git Fly  I only do the job I do for the mooler definitely not for the love of it, that went west twenty years ago.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 26, 2005)

For the past several days been on Mojave doing 25 hour inspections on 4 UH-1s, no WWII warbirds, lots of post war stuff (Drakkens, T-33s, Migs, some air racers and Rutan's stuff). Got a good shot of a MiG-15 tail section, Soren and RG could discuss the interior structure.  

Will be at Gillespie tomorrow, was hoping to e mail phots daily, but my lap top doesn't l;ike my digital camera, so I'll send pictures next week. Hope to get some good WWII aircraft structure shots for our ongoing discussion!


=FBJ=


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 26, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Got a good shot of a MiG-15 tail section, Soren and RG could discuss the interior structure. ....Hope to get some good WWII aircraft structure shots for our ongoing discussion!
> 
> 
> =FBJ=


Oh boy.  

Can't wait to see the pics though. 
Have a blast!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

Hey, got home today - had a blast. I had to crewchief the Thunderdelfins aero demonstration team. I got to Fly in the Show on Friday as a "Safety Observer" but played ground pounder the rest of the time. Marlet (F4F), Corsair, P-51, F6F, F8F, B-26, TBM, B-17, T-6, T-28s, and even "Skyraider Bob" was there. I'll be slowly downloading what photos I took on this link.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Hey, was that Martlett Blue and Grey Camo'd?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 3, 2005)

There's a B-26 flying?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Hey, was that Martlett Blue and Grey Camo'd?



Yes it was Evan, your boys from Camarillo were there, I tried to talk to them duing the pilot briefings but was too busy. Here ya go!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> There's a B-26 flying?



I saw it in the air briefly on Friday, couldn't get a picture


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

NICE! It is in one of the other chapters of the CAF, I think in Riverside, but am not totally sure. It was at the Camarillo show last year and was a favorite for most of us for the show. One of the videos I posted on the site has video of it flying with the Zero and the Hellcat. 

The pilot told an interesting story of the controllers stopping all traffic into Toronto airport so that they could see him do a couple of flybys! They had never seen one before.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> NICE! It is in one of the other chapters of the CAF, I think in Riverside, but am not totally sure. It was at the Camarillo show last year and was a favorite for most of us for the show. One of the videos I posted on the site has video of it flying with the Zero and the Hellcat.
> 
> The pilot told an interesting story of the controllers stopping all traffic into Toronto airport so that they could see him do a couple of flybys! They had never seen one before.



I'm having trouble getting these photos smaller, got more coming, but for now....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Nice shots! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice shots! 8)



Thanks! I'm just getting warmed up!


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Right on! That's our Bearcat, Hellcat and Zero. Did you get a chance to talk to any of those guys. Steve Barber was most likely flying one of those. He typically flies the Zero, but has also flown the other 2. His brother Gary also flies the F6F and the F8F. Great guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Right on! That's our Bearcat, Hellcat and Zero. Did you get a chance to talk to any of those guys. Steve Barber was most likely flying one of those. He typically flies the Zero, but has also flown the other 2. His brother Gary also flies the F6F and the F8F. Great guys.



He sat behind me in the pilot's brief, couldn't get a chance to chat!


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Too bad, Steve is a great guy. Sit down with him for a beer and your sides will hurt with laughter. He is one funny guy. One time, after flying the Yak, I asked him if his name was Barberovitch when he flew the yak. He said no, it's Ivan Yakinoff!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Too bad, Steve is a great guy. Sit down with him for a beer and your sides will hurt with laughter. He is one funny guy. One time, after flying the Yak, I asked him if his name was Barberovitch when he flew the yak. He said no, it's Ivan Yakinoff!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Haha 


Great pictures though 8) Wish we had decent airshows with decent weather


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

HOW ABOUT SOME JETS?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

MY BROTHER IN LAW IS IN THE CLOSEST T-28


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

SOMETHING YOU DON'T SEE EVERY DAY!


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Cool, I see the tail of "Sentimental Journey" in that shot as well. That looks like fun! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

HAD A BLAST, MORE PHOTOS TO COME


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

SKYRADIER BOB AND I


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

THE THUNDERDELFINS (Note the good looking Crew Chief!)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

ZERO!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Theyre some great pics! 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Cool. Yeah, I have seen Skyraider Bob on occasion. I haven't chatted with him, but I have seen him around.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

He's a great guy - his daughter flys the T-28


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

WEARING A TROJAN ISN'T ALWAYS BAD (My brother-in-law is in the back seat, he was comatose after the flight!)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

HOW ABOUT A LITTLE RUSSIAN?


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

Nothing little about the AN-2. I love the door art that says "Third Pursuit Squadron". I think the only thing that this airplane pursues is slow birds!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

YEP!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

*SCARY STUFF OVER THE AIRSHOW! *


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

L-29 COCKPIT AT ALTITUDE


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

*LANDING!*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

does it look to anyone else that he's gonna miss the runway??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Nope. What planes that in?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2005)

L-29, AND HE PUT IT ON THE CENTER LINE!


----------



## Bushranger (May 9, 2005)

I've been in one of those babies, with Russian instruments at all.
An L-39 at the Cunderdin Easter Airshow






And a Mustang


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Nice 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2005)

The L-39 looks a lot better than the L-29, but its not much faster, the L-29 is a little more maneuverable. My father-in-law and I along with the guys who own some L-29s and 39s have done some mock dogfighting, what a kick!  

"Pops" went out against a couple guys in a L-39 (he was in a 29). Mind you my father-in-law is retired USAF, flew all kinds of stuff. Anyway in about two minutes he smoked these guys about 3 times. Today the L-29 we mainly get to play with sports an L-39 kill under the nose! 8)


----------



## wmaxt (May 10, 2005)

Here is a site with some airshow pictures.

http://elcentro.airshowjournal.com/2005/

wmaxt


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> Here is a site with some airshow pictures.
> 
> http://elcentro.airshowjournal.com/2005/
> 
> wmaxt



I was there with the owner of the L-29. We actually broke down on Sat. night when servicing the brake system. We got if fixed and gave rids the next day to personnel who helped put on the airshow.


----------



## wmaxt (May 13, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> wmaxt said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a site with some airshow pictures.
> ...



That's cool! I don't get to airshows anymore, my ability to handle heat and to travel is limited now. I really miss them!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > wmaxt said:
> ...



Thats too bad wmaxt - I might be doing a few more before the summer ends, I always post photos for ya


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

You coming to Camarillo in August, FBJ? Our show is August 27-28.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> You coming to Camarillo in August, FBJ? Our show is August 27-28.



Thay's a possibility, it seems the team likes to have a permanent crewchief, they told me they wanted me at the "bigger" airshows, and I would consider Camarillo one of them. I'm definately going to be at Thermal (Cockeran) in the fall.


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

You definitely don't want to be there in the summer. It is an appropriate name. The last time I was at thermal airport it was 123 fahrenheit in the desert. On the tarmac it was something this side of hell! 

Lemme know if you make it to Camarillo, I could give you a behind the scenes tour, where you can see stuff we don't have on the museum floor. Last year there were 3 mustangs and 2 mitchells flying. We also had the Zero, Yak-3 and Hellcat fly with the Martlett. It took a few days to wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> You definitely don't want to be there in the summer. It is an appropriate name. The last time I was at thermal airport it was 123 fahrenheit in the desert. On the tarmac it was something this side of hell!
> 
> Lemme know if you make it to Camarillo, I could give you a behind the scenes tour, where you can see stuff we don't have on the museum floor. Last year there were 3 mustangs and 2 mitchells flying. We also had the Zero, Yak-3 and Hellcat fly with the Martlett. It took a few days to wipe the smile off my face.



Yep - Thermal, been there lots of times  Remember, I worked in Mojave, it gets only 112 there!  

If I make Camarillo - *Definitely*! - Look Forward to it!


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot you worked in Mojave. It gets a tad balmy there as well!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot you worked in Mojave. It gets a tad balmy there as well!


----------

